# Game 3 - [2] Phoenix Suns @ [3] San Antonio Spurs [Series Tied 1-1] - 5/12; ABC



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Playoff Watch: 


















*(Suns have been placed on SEVERE)*

 *Suns Review *


> _Thanks to a dominant finish in Game 2, the Suns' second-round situation went from potentially dire to not-as-bad-as-it-could-have-been.
> Phoenix outscored San Antonio by 13 in the fourth quarter and pulled away for an easy 101-81 victory Tuesday, evening the series at one game apiece.
> 
> Steve Nash ignited the strong closing effort with seven of his 20 points in the period. He delivered 16 assists, as well, and broke down the Spurs' defense with his usual array of quick moves and court vision. Amare Stoudemire added 27 points and nine rebounds.
> ...


* NBA.com's Suns-Spurs Series Page*

*Game 1: Spurs 111, Suns 106*
*Game 2: Suns 101, Spurs 81*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Amare Stoudemire (C) Kurt Thomas*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Tony Parker (SG) Michael Finley (SF) Bruce Bowen (PF) Tim Duncan (C) Francisco Elson*

*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Manu Ginobili*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hell yeah, buddy!! Look at that picture of KT in that starting lineup. That's what I like to see! But what's the deal with the long gap between games here? I guess it's good for rest, and such but it seems odd. 

Anyway, this isn't a must win but I think it would be huge for us to get the one game we need to steal in SA to win this series now. Plus it would give us worlds of confidence for the rest of the series. I know Pop will make adjustments but the basic ideas we had in game 2 should keep working well. Thomas on Duncan and don't double so Timmy can't pass out. That leaves Stoudemire fresh for offense, and rebounding. Then Marion on Parker so Nash can be on Bowen who isn't a threat which makes Nash fresh for offense. Then Bell on Manu. We just have to play smart, and give our best effort.

Go Suns!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns need to take the first game in SA. Don't like the idea of needing a win in game 4 in SA, and a chance for them to go up 3-1.

Yeah, I hope they don't revert back to game 1 tactics. Marion needs to keep going over the screen and not under which helped. Let Timmy get whatever, but make it hard on him, just not let anyone else do it. 

One adjustment could be Ginobli starting. I don't know if they will do it or not.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope Bowen doesn't get suspended for that leg kicking thing he did to Amare.
Bowen has been for the most part ineffective on Nash. I love Bowen being out there because
Nash can rest on defense. 

Vaughn, Oberto, Bowen and Elson are useless. They do absolutely nothing out there.
Which benefits the Suns. 

We need Diaw, LB or Marion to have a big game for a win, imo.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Diaw? Who's that, Sean?


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

I just looked at the rosters and realized we have a more talented overall team dont we?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

one suggestion:

have jumaine jones or some other bench player employ the "foot under the shooter" or "karate to the achilles" defense that bowen so likes to use, and do the same thing to duncan...

seriously, i really dislike bowen and his cheap shots...he claims that the injuries he caused to coutless players were all accidents, but fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me, fool me thrice, kick his *** out indefinitely...

and i've watched every single injury he has caused, and when he takes his cheap shots, you can tell he is trying to do it discreetly, which leads me to believe that the shots are intentional...he always has that "who me?" look, which is another good indicator of guilt...

eye for an eye....


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with that. If one of our main guys does what Bowen does he'll get suspended and we can't have that. But maybe Pat Burke can go out there and stick his foot under Duncan and hurt him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets show some class guys.


Fighting fire with fire is never a good solution. I want the Suns to give the Spurs a good 'ole
*** whooping without the cheap shots, or the dirty play. Lets be the bigger team. Spurs can play the
cheap shot game, I'd rather have the Suns be classy about it rather then try and play a dirty game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're right. But it pisses me off that a piece of **** like Bowen is allowed to keep doing what he does. Amare had 2 big time knee surgeries and had a year long rehab and Bowen tries to take that all away by intentionally kicking him in the leg while he's trying to dunk. The league should be ashamed of the fact that it's going to take Bowen seriously injuring someone enough to end their career before the NBA steps in. I just hope that person isn't Amare, Nash, or any other one of our guys.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Let's stick to the plan we used in game two. I'm also not opposed to playing dirty with a bench player. Cheap shots deserve cheap shots. I saw bowen kick at both Nash and Amare. That is unacceptable. There is a difference between playing tough and playing dirty. 

An eye for an eye it is.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

There's no way I'd condone taking out Duncan. The road to the Finals goes through San Antonio and that means Duncan. Instead of fighting fire with fire, use water. In other words, take out the source of the fire - Bowen. Besides, I don't think the Spurs will miss him much. There's no Kobe, Melo or AI on our team for him to guard. We can all score so there's no single person for him to shut down. He could try to slow down Nash but I think he's more suited to slowing down high scorers than the likes of Nash.

Hmmm, now that I think about it, we should just leave him alone. He's just a grumpy old defender with no one to guard. I don't believe he'll do anything (too) stupid. And I can't imagine us as the type of team that would resort to playing dirty.

Regarding Ginobili starting, I'd welcome it! Bell also starts so he could just guard Ginobili from the get go. When Ginobili sits, Bell could just take a rest at the same time.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Hmmm, now that I think about it, we should just leave him alone. He's just a grumpy old defender with no one to guard. I don't believe he'll do anything (too) stupid.



Yea, I mean he only intentionally kicked Amare in his achillies while he was trying to dunk. No big deal.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> I don't believe he'll do anything (too) stupid.





Carbo04 said:


> Yea, I mean he only intentionally kicked Amare in his achillies while he was trying to dunk. No big deal.


What I mean is, I don't believe he'll do anything (too) stupid anymore throughout the remainder of this series. Surely, he must know that he'll be watched closely from now on. He can't be that dumb, can he?

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/nba/20070510-1559-bkn-stoudemire-dirtyspurs.html



> Amare Stoudemire added fire to the already intense Phoenix-San Antonio playoff series, calling the Spurs a “dirty team” and accusing Bruce Bowen of intentionally trying to hurt him.
> 
> “He kicked me purposely in the back of my Achilles'. I almost came down wrong and he almost caused an injury,” Stoudemire said after Thursday's practice. “He's known for doing that. I just hope the NBA and the commissioner take a look at that because it's definitely a dirty play.”


But if he tries anything again, let's take him out. We can have someone from the bench start a fight him so they'll both get ejected and hopefully suspended.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Aylwin.

Bowen's defense has been ineffective on Nash and he is a waste of space out there.
I think Bowen being suspended helps the Spurs more then it hurts. Nash can rest on defense.
And if Ginobili starts, how is Parker and Duncan AND Manu all going to get into a good rythym? That might be better for the Suns if Manu
starts.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I think Diaw is gonna show up today. Raja too. I just have some weird feeling that they will.

edit: Both players had awesome first half's but completely disappeared in the 2nd half. I liked Raja's D on Manu in the 4th though. Damn I'm mad. Bowen is a little *****. He intentionally kneed Nash in the groin and then that little smile to Amare. Manu in the 3rd was great though. True warrior.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

We need to start doubling Duncan right now. He's just in a zone.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Marion played his *** off, but if we would have gotten anything from Nash in the first half we would have maintained momentum.

Raja got too relaxed on Manu and got burned that 3rd quarter.
This ucks, but we are honestly right there.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Sedd said:


> Marion played his *** off, but if we would have gotten anything from Nash in the first half we would have maintained momentum.
> 
> Raja got too relaxed on Manu and got burned that 3rd quarter.
> This ucks, but we are honestly right there.


Rajas D on Manu was horrible in the 3rd. Good in the 4th. But some of the 8-0 Manu run has to be attributed to Manu being hungry after getting hit.

We just played sloppy tonight. Amare got into foul trouble, we weren't bringing help defense, turnover after turnover, not making ft's, missing easy layups, etc. Our biggest opponent tonight was ourselves. We could have made that 10 point lead in the 2nd into something special, but blew it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Suns should completely own the Spurs bench.

When Vaughn, Oberto and Bowen are all in at the same time, the Suns need to take
advantage of that. They didn't.

Nash and Barbosa, the floor leaders play horrible. 
Amare was in foul trouble throughout the whole game, Marion and Diaw dissapeared in
the 2nd half............And Suns lose by 8.

All the Suns need to do is put together 48 minutes of good D and O and they will win.
I just hope they can.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Bowen is getting away with far too much. On those two steals in the 4th quarter, he blatantly grabbed his arm. One of them was directly in front of the ref.

If I were the Suns, I'd have Bell come right up to Bowen and punch him out. Just beat him down and make him think long and hard about that dirty crap he has been pulling his entire career. Sure, you lose Bell, but you gain the pride back and I'm sure they'd play with more passion after that.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Bowen is getting away with far too much. On those two steals in the 4th quarter, he blatantly grabbed his arm. One of them was directly in front of the ref.
> 
> If I were the Suns, I'd have Bell come right up to Bowen and punch him out. Just beat him down and make him think long and hard about that dirty crap he has been pulling his entire career. Sure, you lose Bell, but you gain the pride back and I'm sure they'd play with more passion after that.


I understand your frustration but you need to get over it. Playoff basketball is physically, especially in a rivalry. Manu almost lost his eye and Pop didn't say a thing.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not confident were are going to win another game. I hope I'm wrong. The Spurs play pretty dirty, and we are kind of soft. Amare fouls too much, and we can't stop anyone. *sigh* Is there any hope we don't lose 4-1 again?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm not confident were are going to win another game. I hope I'm wrong. The Spurs play pretty dirty, and we are kind of soft. Amare fouls too much, and we can't stop anyone. *sigh* Is there any hope we don't lose 4-1 again?



I said before the series started (2nd page of PHX-SA thread on playoff board) I wouldn't be surprised if we lost 4-1. I am pessmistic when it comes to them. Suns just do not match up with the Spurs. I bet most of us wish we were playing the Mavs instead. We can beat them. And no, not just because the Warriors beat them.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I said before the series started (2nd page of PHX-SA thread on playoff board) I wouldn't be surprised if we lost 4-1. I am pessmistic when it comes to them. Suns just do not match up with the Spurs. I bet most of us wish we were playing the Mavs instead. We can beat them.



I know. We crushed the Mavs in 05, and almost beat them last year without Amare or KT. The Mavs would be an easy 4-2 or 4-1 series win for us. Too bad they over-achieved and had that phoney 67 win record which made us have to face a team which I think can spank us the way we can spank the Mavs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I know. We crushed the Mavs in 05, and almost beat them last year without Amare or KT. The Mavs would be an easy 4-2 or 4-1 series win for us. Too bad they over-achieved and had that phoney 67 win record which made us have to face a team which I think can spank us the way we can spank the Mavs.



Suns had a 17 pt lead last yr and almost took em 7 games. Everyone seemed stunned. Then the team gave up a big lead and lost. Something they did too much last yr, and even sometimes this yr.

But this yr, I don't think it'd be easy, but it'd go 6 or 7. Mavs are just better matchup.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns had a 17 pt lead last yr and almost took em 7 games. Everyone seemed stunned. Then the team gave up a big lead and lost. Something they did too much last yr, and even sometimes this yr.
> 
> But this yr, I don't think it'd be easy, but it'd go 6 or 7. Mavs are just better matchup.



I think it be easy, but either way I think it's safe to assume we'd win without a doubt. But no, we got the spurs and are getting are assed kicked. I feel the Mavs fans pain of playing a team that you just can't matchup with.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Block said:


> I understand your frustration but you need to get over it. Playoff basketball is physically, especially in a rivalry. Manu almost lost his eye and Pop didn't say a thing.


the point is that bowen has been trying (and sometimes successful- allen, crawford, francis, etc.) to hurt people his entire career. so, what i'm saying is that somebody should just punch him out. he has had it coming to him for years. and if the media asks why- tell the truth- just what i said. you try that crap in the playground and you wouldn't play another game- somebody would punch you out cold. okay, perhaps it doesn't have to be bell if he is seen as too valuable- so put burke or some other stiff in to do it. i'm really not joking at all. what could the league actually do to the suns? make them forfeit a game? impossible. also, it would really fire up the suns. it would start to make them think they have some nutsack.

on a side note, i have no idea why d'antoni doesn't use jalen rose. rose is such a savvy vet. he could really help the suns in the playoffs. he should definitely play rather than giving jones any time.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

As usual I didn't see the game but just looking at the box score, I'd say STAT, Bell and D'Antoni cost us the game. If Amare gets into foul trouble, we can't win. Plain and simple. Bell needs to shut down Manu. Manu had 24 points and was the 2nd leading scorer. D'Antoni needs to help by giving Bell more time to rest. Manu played 32 minutes while Bell played 41 and a half. 

Also, maybe D'Antoni should've let KT play more. Duncan played 41 minutes but KT only 36. That means Duncan had a whole 5 minutes without KT's defensive presence. Did STAT foul Duncan anytime during those 5 minutes? If KT is going to play less minutes than Duncan then it had better be because he fouled out.

As for Duncan, I don't think we need to worry too much about doubling him. He had 33 points but 0 assists. The 33 points could have easily been offset by STAT if he hadn't gotten into foul trouble. 

In the end, we can't stop Duncan. We can only try to slow him down. It's the others we need to stop. Manu shouldn't be allowed to score 24 and Bowen shouldn't be allowed to score 10.

Anyway, I didn't see the game so I'm just making guesses based on the box score.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> As usual I didn't see the game but just looking at the box score, I'd say STAT, Bell and D'Antoni cost us the game. If Amare gets into foul trouble, we can't win. Plain and simple. Bell needs to shut down Manu. Manu had 24 points and was the 2nd leading scorer. D'Antoni needs to help by giving Bell more time to rest. Manu played 32 minutes while Bell played 41 and a half.
> 
> Also, maybe D'Antoni should've let KT play more. Duncan played 41 minutes but KT only 36. That means Duncan had a whole 5 minutes without KT's defensive presence. Did STAT foul Duncan anytime during those 5 minutes? If KT is going to play less minutes than Duncan then it had better be because he fouled out.
> 
> ...


D'Antoni didn't cost the Suns the game. KT is old, he can't play 40 mins a game from playing zero. Also the Spurs made a major adjustment by moving TD to C and going smaller. This forced the Suns to play mismatched and the Spurs were using their drivers to the max. Too bad D'Antoni could take advantage of that silly adjustment by Popovich due to Amare's foul trouble. Look to see Amare having a HUGE (Donald Trump style) game tomorrow.


----------

